# AE for Brooks Bros 2nds $117-129



## arkirshner

Best deal on classics I have seen in years. Call or email Shoebank or other outlet.


There is also a Feb sale on seconds starting the 4th.


----------



## walrusbt

I was aware of the sale. Is the AE for Brooks Bros 2nds current then?


----------



## walrusbt

Thanks for the heads up arkirshner. This was my entry into the AE world and I grabbed a pair of Park Avenues in black and Mcallisters in burgundy for $130 each. I was waiting until next week for the regular seconds sale, but saving an extra hundred bucks or so per pair just by going with the BB Seconds made my day. Two pairs for about the regular price of Park Seconds....pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## wfhoehn

Yes, thanks very much for posting about the sale. I ordered a pair of Sandersons that AE makes for Ralph Lauren.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4325812

At $129, these are a steal as RL sells them for $525! A guy at the factory was nice enough to look in the box and he indicated that the shoes had been sent back but he could find no flaws. To my eye, they look very similar to the AE Williams model.


----------



## Rick Blaine

Pardon my newbieness. Why would AE sell Brooks Bros stamped 2nds? I understand AE makes some of them but wouldn't they be from BB now?

Either ways, I'll call them but this would only apply to AE models being sold at BB?


----------



## walrusbt

Rick Blaine said:


> Pardon my newbieness. Why would AE sell Brooks Bros stamped 2nds? I understand AE makes some of them but wouldn't they be from BB now?
> 
> Either ways, I'll call them but this would only apply to AE models being sold at BB?


I'm guessing this is new - maybe a change, maybe a one time deal. When I called an outlet and asked for mcallisters inventory in BB or regular seconds, the lady replied "we don't do BB seconds" at which point I heard someone telling her something and she replied "apparently we can do BB seconds." She then checked the inventory in the computer. So it's not really clear to me if its a permanent change.


----------



## memphislawyer

walrusbt said:


> Thanks for the heads up arkirshner. This was my entry into the AE world and I grabbed a pair of Park Avenues in black and Mcallisters in burgundy for $130 each. I was waiting until next week for the regular seconds sale, but saving an extra hundred bucks or so per pair just by going with the BB Seconds made my day. Two pairs for about the regular price of Park Seconds....pretty, pretty, pretty good.


Really? In a thread on the AE Sale someone got some Park Avenues and his were 219.00. FOr $130 each, I want three pair, black walnut and dark brown


----------



## walrusbt

Yeah, that was me. Regarding the Park Ave, the list I received this week had the regular Park Ave Seconds @ $269 (I was told they will be on sale on Monday for $219) and the AE/BB branded Park Aves at $130


----------



## my19

walrusbt said:


> Yeah, that was me. Regarding the Park Ave, the list I received this week had the regular Park Ave Seconds @ $269 (I was told they will be on sale on Monday for $219) and the AE/BB branded Park Aves at $130


Pleased to say that I found the last pair of brown Park Avenues in my size for $129. Don't know if there's any difference at all between regular AE seconds and the AE for BB version, but based on a couple of other 'seconds' purchases, I think this was a heck of a deal.


----------



## walrusbt

From what I understand it it a different sole and a dovetip heel. Some people even like the BB more. If you go to the BB website you can look at them to see the difference.


----------



## hardline_42

Combo heel, BB branding and what looks like a Topy:


----------



## memphislawyer

Wow, they have been super busy. The guy in the shoe bank in Port Washington went above and beyond. The computer showed none in stock for the park Avenue in 9D and one for the dark brown Fifth Avenue. He called the warehouse and found out that the Park Avenue one was left and none for the brown 5th. Called the only store showing one but they had sold it like 30 minutes before. Well, $129 shipped to me for the Park Avenue in my size, I am happy. WOuld prefer all leather but it beats the Johnson Murphy Optimo. I guess I can get it recrafted and replaced with regular allen Edmonds materials and if not, B. Nelson can handle it


----------



## my19

I talked with one the salemen in Port Washington who told me they had 150 e-mails waiting for them when they opened this morning. I sent an e-mail yesterday morning asking for a list of shoes available in my size and didn't get a response. Finally, I called, the salesman sent the list and I was able to order. He confirmed that they've been crazy-busy.


----------



## Rick Blaine

They are certainly busy. I called two different stores this morning for getting an inventory and they haven't been able to get around to it. 

Memphislawyer, do you know what is included in the BB seconds inventory?


----------



## memphislawyer

Rick, I can only tell you what they sent me in an email around 1:30 this afternoon. In my size, a 9D, it was McNeil, Fifth Avenue, Grayson, Presidio and a few other dress welts, and San Marco, Montgomery and another shoe or two in the casual. Seems they were close to out of the dress shoes in black and even dark brown, but had like 80 pair of Fifth Avenue in Walnut at the time.

I'd be calling Port Washington as soon as they open in addition to emailing them. The guy who helped me took my number and called back 20 minutes and was able to locate the Park Avenue when their computer showed zero, but could not find a brown Fifth Avenue when they showed one left. And seconds, I had no idea they were seconds but with people not being able to find the flaw in the regular AE lineup, I am fine.


----------



## njruss

any opinion on BB sole vs standard AE? Looking at a pair of walnut BB strands.


----------



## memphislawyer

dang, was trying to get a dark brown shoe in leather (park avenue, fifth) and a loafer or blucher in dark chocolate suede


----------



## Essential

The BB sole has some rubber in it so that it lasts longer (for Strands, don't know about the rest).


----------



## abeln2672

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread! I just ordered my first pair or AE's (well, kind of...if you count the "for BB" 2nds as AE's!). Emailed [email protected] with my size and they replied with a full list of offerings at Store 1. I called and placed my order over the phone for 11.5D Strands in Walnut...the last pair! Thanks again!


----------



## Shiny

walrusbt said:


> From what I understand it it a different sole and a dovetip heel. Some people even like the BB more. If you go to the BB website you can look at them to see the difference.


They also have a poron insole.


----------



## njruss

I missed out on the pair of BB Walnut Strands they had in my size....drats!


----------



## Titus_A

Two Questions:

1. What is a "Brooks 7 Tan Calf/Linen"? Is that a Strawfut?

2. Has anyone worn the San Marco? I've been looking for a casual shoe of that sort, but it has some unfortunate reviews regarding the sole.


----------



## Shiny

Titus_A said:


> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. What is a "Brooks 7 Tan Calf/Linen"? Is that a Strawfut?
> 
> 2. Has anyone worn the San Marco? I've been looking for a casual shoe of that sort, but it has some unfortunate reviews regarding the sole.


I've seen the San Marco at Nordies. Doesn't look too great. Looks like a lumpy casual PTB. Very professorish. No idea on the durability but I'm sure it's good since it's AE.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Pretty sure this is the 7: 

At least that's what was posted on the other forum..


----------



## Titus_A

Shawl Lapel said:


> Pretty sure this is the 7:


Why thank you. That's a little too garden-party and not quite enough Southern county courthouse for my use. Which is sad, because I like the basic concept quite a bit. I'm looking for a second summary dress shoe and something casual . . . maybe I hear the Shelton calling me.


----------



## my19

My brown Park Avenues arrived about five minutes ago. Very pleased. I intend to wear these in more casual settings. They should work out great.


----------



## Avers

I sent couple e-mails to AE, never heard back from them. Is this lack of response normal?


----------



## njruss

Avers said:


> I sent couple e-mails to AE, never heard back from them. Is this lack of response normal?


They have always replied to me quickly - next day worst case.


----------



## arkirshner

Avers said:


> I sent couple e-mails to AE, never heard back from them. Is this lack of response normal?


Only on the occasion of super sales where they find themselves in a state of overwhelm. (I called yesterday and have not received a list, and I am in their computer). You might try calling very early in the morning or 15 min before closing.


----------



## Odradek

Bumping an old thread...

Is the AE for BB Chili Grain MacNeil very similar to the regular AE Walnut Grain MacNeil?
Very hard to tell much difference online.


----------



## maximar

Odradek said:


> Bumping an old thread...
> 
> Is the AE for BB Chili Grain MacNeil very similar to the regular AE Walnut Grain MacNeil?
> Very hard to tell much difference online.


Only the soles are different.


----------



## 4dgt90

FYI, I was able to get some BB Strands for like $129 during the 2nd's sale that started a couple days ago through the 23rd


----------

